# Canon MP560 Printer problems



## zorroandben (Jan 16, 2013)

Just past my warranty, the printer flashes a B200 error code. Now it will not even turn on. I followed the recommendations from Canon, unplugging and waiting etc, and it did not work. Any suggestions?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

None. There isn't much that can be done with printers.


----------



## jkhes (Oct 2, 2011)

The Canon error code B200 certainly ranks as one of the more common issues and certainly one of the most the bedeviling error codes a Canon user will come across. It's causes can be so varied from a bad power adopter to faulty ink cartridge. You may try to replace ink cartridges before throwing the printer out. Have a look at this article and comments to find more tips:
Error B200 Canon


----------

